# BBSP 10-18-08



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Had a good time. I walked my feet off though. I only wish it was like before the storm. The birds were thin IMO.

Hope you enjoy.


































javascript:void(0);


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm getting back into Photograhpy. Thanks Sandy. Good shots!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, Gary. I still have a lot to learn. I'm having fun at it regardless.

I wonder how old this buck is?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This was one of my favorites so I just have to add one more.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry I missed ya Sandy. Very nice pics, wish we had seen some deer. Next time I'll be heading to the back also. Always walk myself tired covering the front side!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Sorry I missed ya Sandy. Very nice pics, wish we had seen some deer. Next time I'll be heading to the back also. Always walk myself tired covering the front side!


I saw around 15 or so when I pulled up to Elm Lake. There was a couple of bucks trying to round up their women. It was funny when they didn't want to listen to them.

I drove back up front to see if I can find you guys around 9:30 or so. Heck it was all over with by then. I still managed to walk all around 40 acres and then went back to walk Elm one more time. But before that I walked Creekfield a little bit that's where I found the baby gator.

Did you see the big gator basking in the sun on 40 acres? Two people warned me about him then I forgot and almost stepped on him. It was a Oh sh**.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good shots Sandy!! Sorry we missed ya


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I need to try getting out of bed earlier.. I've seldom seen deer there in light I could get a picture in. Nice shots.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, Arlon. This was taken around 6:50 or right at 7am.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

supernice sandy


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great shots Sandy. One of these weekends when I am off I am gonna have to get out there.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great images Sandy. Ill have to take a trip out there myself one day.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Excellent shots! 
SH


----------

